# Life Changes



## Elf Mommy (Jan 4, 2010)

People in my life must think that I get bored easily. Personally, I think I'm just overly accommodating and that turns into me being there for people when they need me. This requires change. 

This is a career post. I don't know how to post this any other way, because you have to know me and all I've done to understand the decisions I make. 

My first job was babysitting. This started off when I was around 10 years old, mostly because I looked at least 12 like my sister, who was babysitting, too. She would have some regular babysitting jobs. Someone would call on a day she was already booked, so I would take the job. I enjoyed babysitting. I especially enjoyed babysitting the boys, because I was a tomboy myself and it guaranteed that I wouldn't be sitting on the floor bored, playing Barbies, but up and running about.

I continued babysitting through junior high/middle school. When I was fifteen, my grandfather got me a permit to start working with him at a mail sorting/magazine subscription company. It was a horrid job and it's the one I posted about in the "worst job ever" thread that was here recently. I continued to babysit during this time, and I quickly gave up this position. 

When I was 16 and able to work without a permit, I started working at the Extended Day Care at one of the elementary schools. I spent 3 hours with the children after school, played games, helped with homework, gave them snack, etc. With that, it was an easy transition into Summer Camp with the same groups of children, and I worked that every summer, even through college as a camp counselor and art teacher. I even worked at the same school as a Site Manager for the camp when I was pregnant with my daughter. I babysat all through this time, as well.

In college, I took on an unusual job for a woman who designed children's clothing for a company in Chicago. This was when the fabric paint clothing was incredibly popular. I designed things for her and replicated her designs repeatedly on t-shirts, pants, socks, even shoes. I remember that this was when the Clarence Thomas hearings were on televisions. She had televisions in every room of her house that the girls were working in. I got addicted to several soap operas during this time, but never knew what the actors looked like, because I was just listening as I painted, like an old time radio show.

Another job that I had during college was working at the campus-based international preschool. We had students there that came in speaking not one word of English, and it was just amazing how quickly they picked up the language by being immersed in it. I sunk myself into my work once more, designing the curriculum, leading art and music classes, and enjoying every moment of it. They asked me to stay on at the school and they would help me pay for my masters degree in Early Childhood Education...but I was too smitten with my ex-husband at the time and I passed up a glorious opportunity.

As an education major, I had to spend semesters in classrooms. My first classroom was a K-1 classroom. I didn't spend much time in there, as it was my first participation, but as far as I could tell, the multi-age environment was working. The second classroom I worked in was a 4-5 classroom. This was a male teacher, he used sarcasm all the time, and he was not differentiating the work for these students. This multi-age classroom was a failure. The third classroom I worked in was a 3rd grade classroom. This woman was amazing! I just called her last October, actually, and caught up with her. I really enjoyed interning with her and she wanted me to be a full-time intern in her room. Once again, too in love, I turned down a great opportunity. My last internship was in a K-1-2 co-teaching, full inclusion classroom closer to home. These two teachers taught me a lot, and really let me take over the classroom to come into my own as a teacher. I especially learned a lot from the ESE teacher.

While I was interning closer to home, I also took on a job as a Party Coach at a defunct company called Kid Sports. We would take the party children through athletic activities, depending on what they paid, and then serve them pizza and cake (my first experience with serving actual food and getting tips woo hoo), and then let them play in the arcade and human habitrail until they were ready to cash in their tickets and go home. It wasn't a thrilling job, but it was working with kids, and I had come to learn that I needed that in my life.

My first teaching job was a second grade classroom. I taught all subject areas in an inner city school in Orlando. This school was so old that we didn't even have phones in our classrooms. I got my first cell phone for this reason. I had classroom pets like my pacman frog, my mice and Tia, a castor mini-rex. She would hop around the room while the students were reading each day. I bought a cordless dust-buster, and the kids fought for the job to clean up after her each day. I butted heads with the principal at the school over silly things. She wasn't very supportive. Although she recommended me for the position the next year, I chose to go another way.

My husband at the time was working in film and videography as an assistant cameraman. The thing about this business is, it involves a lot of travel. If he was off traveling somewhere and working, he was happy. If he was home and looking for his next job, he wasn't happy. So every time he was with me, he was stressed and pissy. Every time he was away from me he was happy and loving life. I thought, when I was offered a position as a set tutor on the jobs he was working, that it would bring us closer together. It really didn't work that way. We grew further apart, especially because not all of my tutoring positions were on gigs he was working. 

During this time, I also started substitute teaching at the preschool La Petite Academy. I took over for any age, but really adored the 3 year olds. When I became pregnant, I decided to take a full time position at the preschool nearest to my home and once again was in my glory designing curriculum and materials and working with children. Right before my son was born, they put me in the infant room, telling me that I needed the practice. They broke the rules when he was born because they "needed me" so badly. He started preschool at 10 days old, and I went into the room to breastfeed him whenever he needed me (which seemed like constantly).k

Then I moved to California to try to save my marriage to my ex (don't ever do that, by the way...just let it go if it's dead). Because the La Petite Academy was SO far away from the townhouse we were living in, I didn't take the position. Instead I did as many work from home options as I could lay my hands on, none of them very fruitful. I worked for a company called The Storyteller, traveling around to schools and libraries and such telling stories with felt. I worked for a company called the Creation Station, taking care of children, including children of movie stars, and teaching them art lessons. I also worked selling products for a health food company, until I got pregnant and they stopped letting me take them.

So...I got pregnant. I lost the baby when I was home with my parents for Christmas. I didn't go back to California. My ex said "You need to get over it, it was just a fetus" on the phone, in California, when I was in Florida. So, I got over my ex...he wasn't a fully developed human being. My ex asked if I could still get a teaching job in Florida. I called, and on the second day of my three day bed-rest, I went to an interview and got a job. 

I took over in a 3rd-4th grade inclusion classroom. The ESE teacher who was teaching it became self-contained and pulled children from my classroom at different times of the day. I loved the kids, and in fact, took all of the third graders and looped up with them and taught 4th grade the following year. I was also supposed to take them up to 5th grade, but circumstances changed and I moved.

I moved into a new home with my current husband and went down to the county office to file my paperwork. I was told there was a vice principal there from a middle school interviewing people, so I went and interviewed and was hired on the spot. That year I taught sixth grade world history, and was pregnant with my daughter.

The next year, the principal came to me and asked if I would teach math. I agreed to do so, but we were overloaded with students. At the end of the first nine weeks, the principal asked me if I would be willing to team teach with a new teacher and teach science and language arts. I agreed (accommodating, aren't I?). The next year, I was asked to be the demonstration classroom for language arts, so I did. The following year at the school, I made a stand and asked to be the instructional coach for the school, and I won the job (over a woman who is wonderful, too, and was then coach for my best friend's school).

The following year, my principal was moving to a high school. He saw an opportunity for me to move up in coaching to the district level and he put my name in for it. I coached middle schools the first year, middle and high schools the next 3 years and then the last year I was put in a position as a reading coach at the worst school in the United States (no, really not kidding on that, it was on CNN). I burned out. 

The following year, I returned to the classroom, in an elementary school again. I was co-teaching with a young thing that had left the business world to get her education degree, but was still very much a believer that her work day was through when she left the building, so she wasn't very successful as a teacher. That year, I broke my leg. I had to have an evacuation plan out of my room to protect my students from one of my violent students. My co-teacher quit after being threatened with a gun twice. The son of a man who recently was convicted for shooting a football player repeatedly crawled around my classroom barking like a dog. I had substitutes that were awful, who I had to ask to be removed and finally had a nice tall older man who could help me with the kids, but let me teach them.

I taught a group of students last year that was a challenge, but better than the year before. I taught all subject areas and felt much better about the instruction I was delivering and the test scores improved greatly.

This year I was given two groups of students to instruct in reading and writing. I've been enjoying it immensely.

BUT

In October, we were given a book of the month about Obama. I don't have a problem with books about presidents. I have a problem with a book that is highly religious along with being political. I may agree with everything the book has to say. I may disagree with every word. Either way, it's not my place to instruct children in those areas where it concerns influencing their beliefs. So, I had a problem with it. My husband had a problem with it too, so he called down to the county office. They put him through to the English department, of which the head was in a meeting, so they put him in touch with the 2nd in command. I'm friends with her.

After they conversed about the book and the fact that it's not mandatory for me to use it, she asked him if he was related to me, having the same last name. They got to talking. She told him that she had a position that might be coming available in the county office, and that I was the first person she had thought of when she knew it was coming available. She wanted to know if I was interested.

I thought I might be, so we started talking. The other woman got her new position, and they called me in December to screen for the position. Then I did something crazy. I told my boss that I was intending to screen for this position, but that I didn't think they would be able to offer me enough money to take it, because it would mean that I have to put my kids in childcare after school and during all the normal teacher breaks. We talked, he understood, he encouraged me to do what my heart was telling me to do.

The next day he pulls me out of class and tells me that if I stay and don't go to the other job, he intends on pulling me out of the classroom anyway and having me mentor other reading teachers in the school...specifically my daughter's teacher and wanted me to co-teach in his room for a few months.

um

ugh

So, I was between a rock and a hard place. 

I went to the screening. I did well. I wasn't sure about the money. The next time I went in for a follow up interview with the woman in charge of the department, they took me downstairs to the man in charge of the money and he gave me the salary. It was really squeaking close to not being able to afford it, but was still within the range. My husband told me to negotiate for more (I suck at that....sigh). They said they couldn't go higher, and I said I'd think about it.

Last week I told them if they had not made a decision and still wanted me, that I was available for the position.

Yesterday they told me they were submitting my name as their choice to the Chief Academic Officer and Assistant Superintendent (a formality, but still not a formal offer). I should know by the end of the week, I'm hoping.

*So, my life is changing. I'm nervous. I have a lot of artwork I'm doing for people here, but I want everyone to know, it may be put off a week or so while I'm packing up what belongs to me in my classroom (which is a lot), and giving away a bunch of things in my classroom (which is also a lot), and then getting used to a new job. So...I apologize for the delays. I haven't forgotten. I'm just a little brain addled today. 

Of course it doesn't help that my son was up until 4:30 AM coughing uncontrollably. I zonked until 9:30, but I'm still really sleepy.

Thanks for reading (if you got this far!) and thanks for being understanding!

Minda*


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jan 4, 2010)

That sounds exciting Minda! I have no doubt you'll be offered the job.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 4, 2010)

I always knew you were awesome, but now I think you're more awesome than ever -- which quite possibly makes you the most awesome person on the planet!! 

I am so glad the world has you in its education system. We need a million Miss Mindas. 

(Can the Chief Academic Officer and Assistant Superintendent still be Miss Minda?) 

:hugsquish:


sas


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow you are awesome. If I didn't like your ex before I do even less now. :X


----------



## BethM (Jan 4, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I am so glad the world has you in its education system. We need a million Miss Mindas.


:yeahthat:


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 4, 2010)

God you have had one heck of a life so far, I'm kinda envious that you have taken so many twists and turns in Your life, I can guarantee I'll get stuck in a dead end job I hate, It is kinda cool that you are rising into higher positions, But really is a bummer that you will have to spend less time with your children and put them into daycare! 

I hope things work out for you!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 5, 2010)

Sounds like you've got some very exciting prospects, Minda! I really enjoyed reading your work history... very interesting 

I wish you all the best in this new position :hug:
I bet some of your fellow teachers are looking forward to the classroom materials yard sale


----------



## myLoki (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow! You have such an interesting life! Good luck on the new position!

t.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh Minda your such an amazing women. I hope everything works out for you. :hugsquish:


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 5, 2010)

:highfive:i wish you well - you obviously have a rare gift for 'teaching'. you would do well at my kids' school which cares for the child and not just how many exams they can pass.

i can sympathise with your miscarriage - my daughter was born dead at 5 months and the response of your ex is all too familiar.

good luck in following this new path in your life

donna x


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 5, 2010)

Ditto the others! You can tell just by your posts that you're an awesome teacher and that you really care about what you do. I really hope that this new career path works out for you- you definitely deserve it  :hug:

:highfive:



Oh, and I'm not a fan of your ex :grumpy:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 5, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> That sounds exciting Minda! I have no doubt you'll be offered the job.


They are having the school board meeting right now, but I don't think it's going to be approved at this meeting. I don't know if I have to wait until the February meeting or whether I will just be approved after the fact. 

I'm excited about the prospect, but it's going to be a difficult transition for many.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 5, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> I always knew you were awesome, but now I think you're more awesome than ever -- which quite possibly makes you the most awesome person on the planet!!
> 
> I am so glad the world has you in its education system. We need a million Miss Mindas.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sas.  I'm just a hard worker. I don't understand why people DON'T do what they are asked to do as teachers. I'm such a rule follower.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 5, 2010)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Wow you are awesome. If I didn't like your ex before I do even less now. :X


Thank you, Ali. I don't like him, either...guess that's why we're not together any more hehe.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 5, 2010)

*BethM wrote: *


> *Pipp wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am so glad the world has you in its education system. We need a million Miss Mindas.
> ...


:highfive:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 5, 2010)

*paul2641 wrote: *


> God you have had one heck of a life so far, I'm kinda envious that you have taken so many twists and turns in Your life, I can guarantee I'll get stuck in a dead end job I hate, It is kinda cool that you are rising into higher positions, But really is a bummer that you will have to spend less time with your children and put them into daycare!
> 
> I hope things work out for you!


Drama teaching is NEVER a bore! One of my friends is a drama teacher at the high school at which I was the Reading Coach. He is doing fantastic things with the students and has an anything but boring life.  I hope you find your way into teaching and that it treats you well, Paul!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 5, 2010)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Sounds like you've got some very exciting prospects, Minda! I really enjoyed reading your work history... very interesting
> 
> I wish you all the best in this new position :hug:
> I bet some of your fellow teachers are looking forward to the classroom materials yard sale


It really makes me smile that the others and you read through all of that. I needed so much to get it out, and it helped me to write it and focus my thoughts. 

I have had several teachers ask me about the classroom materials already! LOL I am going to clear my stuff out carefully and make sure the distribution is fair.

I was just thinking today about a certain bookshelf that I have, with little colorful bins instead of regular shelves. My niece is pregnant and I am going to fill each of the bins with baby items...diapers, wipes, towels, bibs, sheets, blankets, etc. and give it to her at her shower.  I'm as excited about the gift as I am about the new job! he he


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 5, 2010)

*myLoki wrote: *


> Wow! You have such an interesting life! Good luck on the new position!
> 
> t.


Thank you! I hope I find out for sure, soon!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 5, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Oh Minda your such an amazing women. I hope everything works out for you. :hugsquish:


Thank you, Becka! :bunnydance:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 5, 2010)

*hartleybun wrote: *


> :highfive:i wish you well - you obviously have a rare gift for 'teaching'. you would do well at my kids' school which cares for the child and not just how many exams they can pass.
> 
> i can sympathise with your miscarriage - my daughter was born dead at 5 months and the response of your ex is all too familiar.
> 
> ...


Donna, I don't have time tonight, but expect a PM. My daughter was 5 months when stillborn as well. She was a little person. She had fingers and toes; she had eyes, nose and mouth. She was a life, not a fetus. He never held her; he wasn't there.

Thank you for the luck. I am trusting that I'm doing the right thing, no matter how difficult the choice is, and how guilty I feel about leaving the children I'm working with right now.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 5, 2010)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Ditto the others! You can tell just by your posts that you're an awesome teacher and that you really care about what you do. I really hope that this new career path works out for you- you definitely deserve it  :hug:
> 
> :highfive:
> 
> ...


He's a poophead. I haven't told even a smidge of what he's done. I'm not a perfect person, either, but I was really done with him when we were done.


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> *paul2641 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > God you have had one heck of a life so far, I'm kinda envious that you have taken so many twists and turns in Your life, I can guarantee I'll get stuck in a dead end job I hate, It is kinda cool that you are rising into higher positions, But really is a bummer that you will have to spend less time with your children and put them into daycare!
> ...


Ahh thanks Midna I always enjoy reading your posts, They always seem so well put together and you can see you put effort into them, teaching I've never had anyone suggest I get into that, But It may be something I could consider, But that is so far away I have a long time to work out what I want to do with my life, Lets hope we have more of these posts were you talk about your life, It really puts mine to shame all the things you have done and the amazing things you already know you will be doing!

inkbouce:!


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW that was the longest post EVER lol j/k 

u have an amazing life and skill!!! U are a giver...Kudos!!! I am so impressed with the fact that u still love working with children. I see a lot of teachers get burnt out, and stop caring, they look at there life as a paycheck...I give u so much credit!!! When reading your story my daycare seems to fail in comparison...U GO GIRL!!!!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 6, 2010)

:hug:


----------

